# 3M Yellow Top Extra Fine Compound & 2500 Grit marks?



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi,
Will 3M yellow top polish take out 2500 grit marks with a Vertool DA (21 throw)?
Thanks


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Probably, the yellow top is a medium compound so should be able to remove 2500 marks but as always, it will also depend on the paint. The 3M range does need to be worked quite hard to get the abrasives to fracture and don't forget the range is also quite heavy with polishing oils so something like panel wipe would be needed


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Obviously it depends on what head you'll be using. 

But I doubt the yellow head will work unless you're using a green head, or a lambs wool. 

The yellow will fill marks as it's very filler heavy, but the marks will return very quickly. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Sicskate said:


> Obviously it depends on what head you'll be using.


What's one of them?



> But I doubt the yellow head will work unless you're using a green head...


Eh?



> The yellow will fill marks as it's very filler heavy, but the marks will return very quickly.


As part of the polishing process you remove the media that carries the abrasives before inspecting your handy work. If there are still marks then you carry on polishing or not as you see fit.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Polishing pads = Polishing heads... Same thing 

I was advising that the yellow COULD work with an aggressive pad, but due to the oils and fillers in the yellow it won't easily remove flatting marks, but it would cover.

I also assumed as this seems the only product available, that he wouldn't be panel wiping it after.

Alot of bodyshops use the 3m yellow to mask holograms, they would unlikely panel wipe it after as it would reveal what they intending on hiding...

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

is the yellow 3m pad refine it down from after compounding the paintwork


----------

